# 1937 Autocycle / Motorbike Paint Colors



## Volksnspokes (Sep 2, 2013)

I was wondering if any of the straightbar deluxe bicycles ever came in tan/cream combinations like some of the hanging tank Autocycles or the brown/ tan similar to Shaun Roblee's girls bike in this link:

http://www.nostalgic.net/original-1937-mead-ranger-champion

 Was thinking these color combinations would look great on my 1937 Motorbike with BFG brick red colored tires and grips. When I bought this project from the P.O. it was already stripped to bare metal so entertaining all possible color combinations at this point. I know they made black/ivory, red/ivory and blue/blue and even green/green at various times. But did they ever offer something like this or would it be horribly incorrect ?


----------



## Addison 35 (Sep 3, 2013)

tan/brown's pretty cool?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 3, 2013)

Volksnspokes said:


> I was wondering if any of the straightbar deluxe bicycles ever came in tan/cream combinations like some of the hanging tank Autocycles or the brown/ tan similar to Shaun Roblee's girls bike in this link:
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/original-1937-mead-ranger-champion
> 
> Was thinking these color combinations would look great on my 1937 Motorbike with BFG brick red colored tires and grips. When I bought this project from the P.O. it was already stripped to bare metal so entertaining all possible color combinations at this point. I know they made black/ivory, red/ivory and blue/blue and even green/green at various times. But did they ever offer something like this or would it be horribly incorrect ?




kinda start looking all mead like with tan brown and red tires


----------



## Volksnspokes (Sep 8, 2013)

*Tan / Brown*

Very nice Addison .... was this a factory available combination ? Only in the earlier years ?


----------



## Addison 35 (Sep 10, 2013)

Volksnspokes said:


> Very nice Addison .... was this a factory available combination ? Only in the earlier years ?




yeah from what i've seen, it was a fairly odd color combo but there are many original paint bikes with this color combo.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 11, 2013)

*colors*



Addison 35 said:


> tan/brown's pretty cool?
> 
> 
> View attachment 112146




the tan and brown was more 38-39 I will get you a list of 37 colors


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 11, 2013)

*options*



your options for 37 would be green/avocado (green on green like my 37)

red and black. blue and cream and then your standards black and cream and maroon and cream and of course you can always do a full reverse like cream on maroon or just reverse the fenders to set it apart from the others my cream on tan reverse is a 38







my green is 37
my maroon is 37
my cream is 38
my maroon AC is also 37


----------



## Volksnspokes (Sep 11, 2013)

*Thank for the Pics !*

Thanks for the detailed answer Shaun. I know there is some controversy about serial numbers, mine is a W series in small font. Would this be 1937 build in your opinion ?


----------

